# Anleitung um euren CD-Key zu aktivieren (trotz 414, 1103)



## Pheraxian (8. September 2008)

So hi an alle die noch on sind im war forum hab ich einen link gefunden wie das anmelden klappt hab es so geschaft und einige andere auch versuchts einfach mal

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

Mfg Phera

ps= bei mir gings mit dem Ie auch fire fox soll auch teils klappen
pps= gebt nicht zu schnell auf musste ca 20 ma insgesamt klicken^^


----------



## ZONc (8. September 2008)

habs exakt so gemacht wie es angegeben ist  


UND ????


ES FUNZT !!!! WOHUUUU

nur noch patch saugen =)


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

bei mir geht garnix weil die scheiß server mal wieder runter sind


----------



## Darkson78 (8. September 2008)

supi hat gefunzt, hat zwar ca nochmal ne stunde gedauert aber es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pih (8. September 2008)

Das spielt keine Rolle Merlindra. Sofern du mal deine logindaten eingegeben hattest, einfach so oft das Laden wiederholen bis das kleine Profil Fenster kommt. Und natürlich mit Opera arbeiten.


----------



## saat4ever (8. September 2008)

jo hat bei mir auch geklappt, Lade gerade den Patch runter,  64% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (8. September 2008)

Jungs nimmt Opera ....habe 3 Std mit FF3 versucht mich einzulogen .....  jetzt eben Opera geholt probiert alles Prima geklappt als ob alles wunderbar laufen würde !!!   OPERA FTW


----------



## david33 (8. September 2008)

mh das geht doch wohl erst dann wenn ma seine registrierung bestätigt hat oder ?


----------



## Beø (8. September 2008)

hm ik probiere es grad mit Opera, aber entweder steht bei mir immer Fehler Code 1103?

jemand ne Ahnung was das für einer ist?


----------



## DeAm0n24 (8. September 2008)

habs mitm Google chrome gemacht, die beschrieben, fehler NICHT weggeklickt, nur verschoben und missachtet.

Und was ist? ES FUNZT


----------



## Dr.Faust (8. September 2008)

Gerade mit ie gemacht hat auf anhieb gefunzt!!


----------



## t_AK_47 (8. September 2008)

keine ahnung hatte den Fehler auch aber nur mit FF ...... Opera geholt ....auf der Startseite Login Daten eingegeben ....3sek war ich drinne ....auf CD-Key gedrückt 2sek war ich da .....CD Key eingegeben ......CD KEY Überprüfen geklickt ......hat etwas länger gedauert ca. 30sek ....kommt ein Bestätigunstext blablabala Beta nur bis 13.07.08 blabblalbla JA or Nein ?? ..Klick Ja .......20 Sek später CD Key erfolgreich regriestriert  .....eben Launcher angeschmisschen Login Daten rein ......5 min warten Patch wird geöffnet oder so ..... und Plötzlich Patch wird geladen ..... NICEE


----------



## forgetit (8. September 2008)

Verdammt, es funktioniert, und ich muss gleich auf Arbeit *grummel grummel*


----------



## keeris (8. September 2008)

jo geht prima, spiel so schon 2 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach fehlermeldungen ignorieren.

Und bei mir kam die bestätigungsseite nicht, einfach nach jedem "JA " laden patcher angeschmissen, ging gut


----------



## b0mb4z (8. September 2008)

Jo, klappt problemlos. 
Einfach genau so machen, wie im Guide beschrieben. Dann könnt ihr loslegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (8. September 2008)

genial! nur am ende ne fehlermeldung gehabt, allerdings ohne auswirkungen ^^ patch läuft, thx


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

also bei mir steht das die reg u login server zurzeit ned verfügbar sind. wie macht ihr das? ^^


----------



## LittleBeauty (8. September 2008)

tja, nu hat die registrierung tatsächlich mal geklappt (angeblich, ich trau dem braten noch nicht), nu häng ich, weil ich keine email für den patch bekomme. naja, hat doch auch was, mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen........


----------



## Belgor (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir hats auch geklappt jetzt ... hab den Key eingegeben und bestätigt das ich ihn nutzen will. Nur kann ich mich mit dem War-Patcher nicht einloggen .. dauert das was, bis man sich da einloggen kann ?



Belgor


----------



## Pheraxian (8. September 2008)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also bei mir hats auch geklappt jetzt ... hab den Key eingegeben und bestätigt das ich ihn nutzen will. Nur kann ich mich mit dem War-Patcher nicht einloggen .. dauert das was, bis man sich da einloggen kann ?
> 
> 
> 
> Belgor


 musst einen moment warten dan sollte es gehen zur not hal wieder schliessen und wieder aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber brauchst e net zu stressen im mom sind grad 2 server on ein Fr und ein Eng^^


----------



## Skela (8. September 2008)

Ich finde das jetzt noch eigenartiger als alles was vorher gelaufen ist.
Also mal abgesehen davon das das bei mir nicht funktioniert unterstelle ich jetzt mal das es bei den meisten geht. Dann heißt das wohl nichts anderes als das diese Firma nicht einmal in der Lage ist die Anmeldung abzuschalten wenn sie das will? Denn das ist ja derzeit der offizielle Status, kein Einloggen möglich.
Wie sicher sind dann eigentlich hinterher u.a. meine Kreditkarteninformationen? Und wieso ist das ganze überhaupt abgeschaltet wenn es scheinbar ja doch läuft und man sich mittels Cache-Informationen anmelden und den Beta-Key registrieren kann?

P.S.: Nebenbei, wenn man eines der Bilder in der ursprünglichen Anleitung öffnet wird einem ein verfolgender Cookie (der das Surfverhalten aufzeichnet) von Right Media untergeschoben. Das hat nichts mit der Anleitung zu tun, dürfte der Image-Hoster sein und ist auch nicht direkt gefährlich. Wer seine Daten aber lieber für sich behält sollte sowas wie Spybot Search and Destroy laufen haben.


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

Und was ist jetzt wieder los ... "Login derzeit nicht möglich" Juhu ... Oh mann, was ein Müll >.<


----------



## assist69 (8. September 2008)

Kann mir mal einer helfen ich warte seit gestern um 14.00 auf meine E-mail wie lange hats bei euch gedauert? und was soll ich machen?
bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

hey kann mir einer nochmal genau erklären wie der trick funktioniert? also bei mir kommt das login bildchen da login daten eingeben und auf refresh drücken? dann sind ja meine daten wieder verschwunden und ich darf von neu eingeben?!


----------



## Deceiver1 (8. September 2008)

Juhu Patchen macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

Es macht jetzt eh keinen Sinn zu versuchen sich auf der HP einzuloggen da die Log in Server down sind, habs auch versucht aber wenn man die News liest ist man schlauer und muss sich nicht weiter rum ärgern!


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Also ich habs so gemacht wie in der Anleitung

Die ganze zeit refresh button, ab und zu erschien dann ueber dem login fenster LINKS das rädchen, jedoch kam dann irgendein Code fehler, weiter refresh dann war das Login fenster mal nach ner zeit in der mitte, versucht einzuloggen die ganze zeit authentifiziert oder code 1103 ...

Also solangsam werd ich echt verzweifelt..

HILFE >_<


----------



## Canamar (8. September 2008)

JipiJahe.......

Soeben lade ich das Patch.......es geht voran.....man muß ein menge Zeit und Gedult haben...


gruß canamar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

Canamar schrieb:


> JipiJahe.......
> 
> Soeben lade ich das Patch.......es geht voran.....man muß ein menge Zeit und Gedult haben...
> 
> ...


 jop die Anleitung funzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bischen Geduld haben und wenn man bei Keyüberrüfen ja gedrückt hat mal nach ca. 10 min testen ob der Spielepatcher funzt mit den Anmeldedaten...


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

ich hab jetzt schon über 200x den key bestätigt geht einfach nicht warscheinlich is wieder alles off ich mach mir jetzt erstmal schön nen makro was da immer wieder draufklockt sonst wird mir das echt zu blöd


----------



## Avalanche (8. September 2008)

Funktioniert nicht. Komme nicht einmal zur Key-Eingabe....


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon über 200x den key bestätigt geht einfach nicht warscheinlich is wieder alles off ich mach mir jetzt erstmal schön nen makro was da immer wieder draufklockt sonst wird mir das echt zu blöd



hast schonmal versucht den Spielepatcher mit deinen Daten zu starten?

die Bestätigungsrückmeldung schein nämlich nicht zu funzen....


----------



## stormking (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir hats eben grad funktioniert... "9:36"


----------



## Avalanche (8. September 2008)

stormking schrieb:


> Also bei mir hats eben grad funktioniert... "9:36"



Glaube ich irgendwie nicht... Ich kann mich ja net einmal einloggen.... Es heißt meist, ich sei schon authentifiziert...


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Glaube ich irgendwie nicht... Ich kann mich ja net einmal einloggen.... Es heißt meist, ich sei schon authentifiziert...


 dann musst einfach f5 drücken bis die Keyseite aufgeht... und die Fehlerfenster NICHT wegdrücken


----------



## stormking (8. September 2008)

neidisch?? ^^ 
Also bei mir hats schon 3x mit Firefox geklappt heute und das innerhalb der letzten Stunde =)
Bin exakt nach Anleitung vorgegangen, das erste mal hats sogar ohne einen Fehler geklappt...


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> hast schonmal versucht den Spielepatcher mit deinen Daten zu starten?
> 
> die Bestätigungsrückmeldung schein nämlich nicht zu funzen....



Habe ich jetzt grade mal versucht geht aber leider nicht, denke der code ist noch nicht bestätigt


----------



## Cao Pi (8. September 2008)

immer noch in bei der key registrierung leider ^^


----------



## Avalanche (8. September 2008)

Hab es jetzt nach mehrmaligem Neuladen der Seite geschafft, dass ich eingeloggt bin, jedoch erscheint NICHT nach dem Rad die Seite zur Eingabe des Keys, sondern ein schwarzer Screen mit dem Einlogg-Fenster links, mehr nicht. Wenn ich auf "CD-Key" klicke, gibts nur wieder ne Fehlermeldung....


----------



## Dado (8. September 2008)

also bei mir ist irgendwie das login schon wieder nicht verfügbar ansonsten wollte ich es auch so mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozen (8. September 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt nach mehrmaligem Neuladen der Seite geschafft, dass ich eingeloggt bin, jedoch erscheint NICHT nach dem Rad die Seite zur Eingabe des Keys, sondern ein schwarzer Screen mit dem Einlogg-Fenster links, mehr nicht. Wenn ich auf "CD-Key" klicke, gibts nur wieder ne Fehlermeldung....



Dann probiers solang, bis die CD-Key-Seite aufgeht.
Das kann einige Anläufe benötigen, einfach nicht aufgeben^^


----------



## Markw (8. September 2008)

Da ja hier scheinbar einige Leute unfähig sind die es schon geschafft haben, versuch ich es mal zu erklären:

Auch wenn ihr der Anleitung folgt hast das nicht dass ihr es zu 100% schafft....denn wenn das Rad kommt und der automatische Login kurz bevor steht, kann immer noch die Fehlermeldung kommen und eine Keyeingabe ist nicht möglich, dies heißt einfach weiter versuchen. Bei mir hat es nach ca. 40-50 mal erst geklappt und ich war schon kurz vorm aufgeben.


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

also da meine frage nicht 100% vorhin beantwortet ist , also ich hab opera geh auf die seite , kommt links , bzw. in der mitte der login kasten,
dann meine daten eingeben und auf einloggen drücken, dann das fenster  ingorieren die seite neu laden und wieder daten eingeben und das ganze von vorne machen?


----------



## pgnonick (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hat es nach 40 min rumwuseln auch geklappt. Kam auch nicht auf den Loginserver! Aber habe immer f5 und nochmal versucht einzuloggen und irgendwann klappte es und das rädchen drehte sich. Danach hat er mich eingeloggt, aber net weitergeleitet auf die key seite! aber der CD Key button war da, also druff geklickt, immer wieder probieren und fehler ignorieren, nach ca 5x klappt es und die Keyeingabe erscheint. Dann anleitung weiter verfolgen und beachten! aber wenn ihr auf ja gedrückt habt um zu bestätigen, kommt kein Erfolgreich bildschirm, trotzdem wurde der Key akzeptiert und eingetragen. Jetzt geht der Patcher 15% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firefox benutzt

Edit: Habe auch gerade die Bestätigungsmail bekommen


----------



## Reiji_77 (8. September 2008)

pgnonick schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es nach 40 min rumwuseln auch geklappt. Kam auch nicht auf den Loginserver! Aber habe immer f5 und nochmal versucht einzuloggen und irgendwann klappte es und das rädchen drehte sich. Danach hat er mich eingeloggt, aber net weitergeleitet auf die key seite! aber der CD Key button war da, also druff geklickt, immer wieder probieren und fehler ignorieren, nach ca 5x klappt es und die Keyeingabe erscheint. Dann anleitung weiter verfolgen und beachten! aber wenn ihr auf ja gedrückt habt um zu bestätigen, kommt kein Erfolgreich bildschirm, trotzdem wurde der Key akzeptiert und eingetragen. Jetzt geht der Patcher 15%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Bestätigungsmail ist "Willkommen bei WAR"? Also dann kann ich beruhigt die Seite zumachen, wo ich noch dauernd "Ja" klicken könnte?


----------



## pgnonick (8. September 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Die Bestätigungsmail ist "Willkommen bei WAR"? Also dann kann ich beruhigt die Seite zumachen, wo ich noch dauernd "Ja" klicken könnte?



Betreff: Registrierungsinformationen


Hallo .....,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR



Diese Mail muss kommen, wenn die nicht da ist, dann weiter auf ja klicken! Und probieren, ob der Patcher geht, das ist sowieso das sichere Zeichen. Ich habe sicher verzweifelt 20-30 mal Ja geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis ich merkte, dass der Patcher funzt und ein paar Min später kam die E-Mail.


----------



## Albatou (8. September 2008)

Habs mit der Anleitung gepackt. Selbst am Ende, kamen bei der Bestätigung des Key nur Errors und alles wiederholte sich. Dann hab ich einfach mal den Patcher gestartet und siehe da, Login ging.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

wäre mal jmd. so freunlich und kommt in nen ts server um mir das kurz zu erklären? dankeschön

78.46.64.73:8813    pw:illidan ( nicht meiner xD )

Danke 
Roxxhy


----------



## -Kaleb- (8. September 2008)

Onlinewelten>Buffed


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

Login funzt gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok war seite ist ja der login down. Beim einlogfeld wenn ich patchen mag heißt es: authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach macht das einem freude am frühen morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiji_77 (8. September 2008)

Naja... ich klicke nun schon ziemlich lange auf "Ja" um den CD-Key zu bestätigen, aber eine Bestätigungsmail hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Dabei hab ich mich strikt an die Anleitung gehalten. Den Login kann ich auch nicht überprüfen, weil ich nicht zu Hause bin.


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Wartet lieber noch bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit der Beta anmeldung. Die Server sind zurzeit zu überlastet. Da kommt einfach kein Gameflair auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

also ich hänge schon die ganze zeit bei ( siehe foto) und drücke auf ja , ja ,ja , ja ,ja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

ES PATCHED! NACH 24 STUNDEN ! ENDLICH !


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> also ich hänge schon die ganze zeit bei ( siehe foto) und drücke auf ja , ja ,ja , ja ,ja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jo ist ja auch richtig nun einfach mal den Spielepatcher starten und deine Daten (login und passwort) eingeben und testen obs funzt...


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> jo ist ja auch richtig nun einfach mal den Spielepatcher starten und deine Daten (login und passwort) eingeben und testen obs funzt...



hab ich schon ein paar mal jetzt grade auch noch mal aber geht nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Den 201mb Patcher dan auch laufen lassen. Der reagiert meistens nach 10min dan.


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

Ich war auch schon soweit das ich meinen Beta Key eingeben konnte, danach kam dann wieder das Fehler Fenster und ich es offen gelassen und F5 gedrückt und nu öffnet sich laufend das Log in Fenster oder auch hin und wieder das Log in Fenster wo ich links meinen Namen drinnen stehen sehe mit bewegendem Rädchen aber dann kommt wieder Fehler 414 und dann drück ich weiterhin F5 aber leider passiert nix anderes mehr und das schon 20-30 Minuten


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

@Gulba: Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert bis er den Key angenommen hat? Ich versuch das jetzt schon ne Stunde.


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

bin nun endlich auf die seit wo man den key eingeben kann gekommen (juhu). Schiebe die fehlermeldung(414) alls zur seite und lasse den key neu überprüfen. Das nun schon ne stunde fast. komm ned weiter da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Erstmal muss man es schaffen sich auf der Seite einzuloggen... 

Da hänge nämlich ich gerade^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

einloggen unmöglich daher geht die Beschreibung vermutlich auch grad net ... ich hänge auch dran -.-


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> @Gulba: Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert bis er den Key angenommen hat? Ich versuch das jetzt schon ne Stunde.



 Bin immernoch dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panzer01 (8. September 2008)

hat es wieder bei einem geklappt?? Bei mir dreht sich nur das Rad bei der Cdkey Eingabe und dann immer fehler meldung.


----------



## Arazul (8. September 2008)

Verdammter Mist...bin grade so weit gekommen wie in der Anleitung und es stand sogar da "CD wurde aktiviert" und ich werde aus dem Patcher geschmissen, Logindaten wären nicht korrekt..wollen die mich verarschen??

Hat das auch schon einer hier gehabt und weiß Hilfe???


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Bin grad dabei zu bestätigen aber ich hoffe es klappt gleich muss ja auch nebenbei arbeiten xD


wenn ich es überstanden hab kann ich behaupten

Ich habe 404, 1103 und 300 überlebt und das nach sage und schreibe 26 stunden ^^



Arazul schrieb:


> Verdammter Mist...bin grade so weit gekommen wie in der Anleitung und es stand sogar da "CD wurde aktiviert" und ich werde aus dem Patcher geschmissen, Logindaten wären nicht korrekt..wollen die mich verarschen??
> 
> Hat das auch schon einer hier gehabt und weiß Hilfe???




die server sind im Moment glaub ich offline


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Bin immernoch dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich meine bis das kam wo man Ja klicken soll? Soweit bin ich nämlich noch nicht. Ich muss den Key noch überprüfen.


----------



## Raz9r (8. September 2008)

so  bei mir hats heut morgen auch geklappt ^^ danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

*schmeißt mit seinem brötchen nach Arazul*


das kann doch nit sein ich sitz hier schon 3h und drücke auf JA



Skathloc schrieb:


> Ich meine bis das kam wo man Ja klicken soll? Soweit bin ich nämlich noch nicht. Ich muss den Key noch überprüfen.



Das key überprüfen hatte sofort geklappt bei mir nur das Bestätigen will nicht


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

TARNAMAN IS GOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mit FF nach einiger zeit der aktualisierung auch funktioniert, ich habe das "euer CD Key ist nun registriert" Fenster nicht bekommen, aber updater läuft trotzdem,thanks

at above me, same war bei mir, sollte aber bereits freigeschaltet sein.


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> *schmeißt mit seinem brötchen nach Arazul*
> 
> 
> das kann doch nit sein ich sitz hier schon 3h und drücke auf JA


du machst mir grad echt mut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mitglied: 17
Beitrag: 17 
Beigetreten 17.08.06
Geb: 17.09.88

das ist ein zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also 17 versuche ergo noch 4


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

Sagt mal leute ich verusch das nu auch schon seit ner stunde aber irgend wie klappt das nicht.
Kann es damit zusammen hängen das sowohl Firefox als auch opra mein PW nicht speichern wollen?

Und muss das so das die Fehlermeldungen von allein verschwinden wenn ich mal wieder F5 drück?


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> du machst mir grad echt mut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jow, das überprüfen hat bei mri auch einige versuche in anspruch genommen, geht aber scheinbar nach ner weile auf jeden fall (sorry, grad kein nerv auf shift ^^)


----------



## Maakware (8. September 2008)

Habe die Anleitung befolgt und habe nie die Meldung CD-Key wurde angenommen bekommen.
Konnte mich jedoch jetzt trotzdem einloggen, und der Patcher läuft!

MfG
Maakware


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

colorfulstan schrieb:


> jow, das überprüfen hat bei mri auch einige versuche in anspruch genommen, geht aber scheinbar nach ner weile auf jeden fall (sorry, grad kein nerv auf shift ^^)




ich bin ja nur noch beim bestätigen -.-




Maakware schrieb:


> Habe die Anleitung befolgt und habe nie die Meldung CD-Key wurde angenommen bekommen.
> Konnte mich jedoch jetzt trotzdem einloggen, und der Patcher läuft!
> 
> MfG
> Maakware



Bin leider nich zu hause zum testen sondern auf der Arbeit ^^


----------



## ShaDyNHG (8. September 2008)

also irgendwie will der trick da nur bei euch funzen :/


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> du machst mir grad echt mut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab heute geburtstag wäre also nur fair wenn ich als erster darf ^^


----------



## Kuni (8. September 2008)

Guten Morgen
Also wenn ich auf cdkey überprüfen klicke kommt nur ein Fenster mit dem Text 
"Zur Zeit nicht möglich"Danach kann ich auch nicht mehr auf cdkey überprüfen drücken,ohne das fenster zu schliessen


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Ich hab heute geburtstag wäre also nur fair wenn ich als erster darf ^^




aber du hast n ich die zeichen ^^

alles gute zum ?? geb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kuni schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Also wenn ich auf cdkey überprüfen klicke kommt nur ein Fenster mit dem Text
> "Zur Zeit nicht möglich"Danach kann ich auch nicht mehr auf cdkey überprüfen drücken,ohne das fenster zu schliessen




logste dich über die normale seite oder die myproductkey seite ein? 

nimm die 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> aber du hast n ich die zeichen ^^
> 
> alles gute zum ?? geb
> 
> ...



21ten ^^  danke


----------



## Hannya181 (8. September 2008)

Kann das nur bestägigen. Habe die Seite heute Nacht um halb 3 gefunden und war um kurz nach drei auf den Servern!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAAAGH rockt... GOA eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Tip: Fehlermeldungen ignorieren und trotzdem weiter F5 drücken. Wenn man erstmal bei der Key Eingabe ist, dauerts nicht mehr lange!


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Hannya181 schrieb:


> Kann das nur bestägigen. Habe die Seite heute Nacht um halb 3 gefunden und war um kurz nach drei auf den Servern!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gerücht gibt leute die warten immernoch stunden


----------



## smiLLe (8. September 2008)

An alle.
Es funktioniert noch immer ! ich habe soeben meine email geschickt bekommen und habe
nur auf "ja" rücken müssen... etwa 30-40 mal !

Viel Glück dem Rest !


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

lol bei jedem funtzt es nur bei mir net...ich krieg mich net mal eingeloggt


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

probiere das seit ca 2h und kann sagen es funktioniert ... nicht. Ich mach es so wie in der Beschreibung, aber da der Login Server down ist, wird auch meine Anmeldung nicht gespeichert, ergo komme ich auch nie zum key. Wie ihr dieses Problem umgeht möchte ich gern mal wissen?


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> lol bei jedem funtzt es nur bei mir net...ich krieg mich net mal eingeloggt



Bist nicht alleine, bei mir gehts auch nicht. Ich geh jetzt einkaufen, mal sehen wie es danach aussieht^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> lol bei jedem funtzt es nur bei mir net...ich krieg mich net mal eingeloggt




Du bist nicht alleine da draßen...


----------



## Whitman (8. September 2008)

Hab das gleiche Problem, ich kann mich netma einloggen. Ich ignorier die Fehlermeldungen und drücke wiederholt auf einloggen ... doch irgendwann kommt "Login derzeit nicht verfügbar blabla" und dann kann ich die Seite neu laden ... und es geht wieder von vorne los


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

er schreibt ja :

_je nachdem ob ihr schonmal eingeloggt ward drückt ihr so lange F5 bzw den refresh Button eures Browsers bis eines dieser beiden Fenster zu sehen ist_

so...ich war noch nie eingeloggt...das heißt es kann net bei mir funzen oder wie? :S


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

sry aber nochmal zu http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 , wichtig ist hier, dass man die cookies (alle, auch die von goa, sind 3 seiten die cookies erstellen) vor dem einloggen löscht, sonst gehts danach nicht weiter. hat dann auch auf anhieb geklappt. mfg


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> probiere das seit ca 2h und kann sagen es funktioniert ... nicht. Ich mach es so wie in der Beschreibung, aber da der Login Server down ist, wird auch meine Anmeldung nicht gespeichert, ergo komme ich auch nie zum key. Wie ihr dieses Problem umgeht möchte ich gern mal wissen?



dont know, ich hab nur die Anleitung befolgt, irgendwann zwischendurch kam dann auf der Seite nicht das fenster in dem meine Logindaten standen, sondern die loginbox direkt in dem eingeloggten "format" und ich wurde zur Key Eingabe weitergeleitet, nichts spezielles gemacht ansonsten (Firefox)

und wie schon geschrieben, wenn du über die Key überprüfung hinaus bist (Fehlermeldungen ignorieren und weiter auf überprüfen klicken) bist du quasi fertig, ich hab auch bestimmt 20mal auf Ja geklickt, bis ichs dann einfach ausprobiert hab, und es läuft ohne bestätigungsfenster an der stelle,würd halt einfach paar mal klicken und testen mit dem updater

EDIT: achja, ich hatte vorher über die mainpage probiert einzuloggen, mit refresh bei error und retry bei 414,bis der error " bereits authentifiziert" kam..dann rechnerneustart und die hier genannte lösung gefunden/durchgeführt


----------



## smiLLe (8. September 2008)

ich war auch nie eingeloggt und es funktioniert... ihr braucht nur die richtige "anzeige" . Schaut euch die Bilder auf der Seite an.
So muss es auch bei euch aussehen, damit ihr einloggen könnt !


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

vor vier kein bier ähh 414...


----------



## Maireen (8. September 2008)

alle die ihren key bereits eingegeben haben aber ne fehlermeldung bekamen sollten mal versuchen den patcher zu starten...zumindest bei mir sprang er nun an. Allerdings ka ob sich da was tut oder nicht, es steht 100% mythic patch(er) , 2 gelbe balken die  eigentlich vol sind, dazwischen steht : Produktpatch wird gestartet und das WAR logo blinkt immer wieder auf...
soweit war ich bisweilen noch nie *gg*


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

sind die server nicht grade off, evtl liegts ja da dran


----------



## Caveman1979 (8. September 2008)

und wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht bis ihr das richtige loggin fenster hattet?


----------



## Arazul (8. September 2008)

Also ich glaubs einfach nicht...ich hab seit 27 Stunden endlich geschafft meinen CD-Key zu aktivieren und habe sogar eine E-Mail bekommen mit dem Namen "Registrierungsinformationen" in der folgender Text enthalten ist:


Hallo Arazul,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR





Starte ich WAR, meldet sich wie gewohnt erst der Patcher und fordert mich auf meine Logindaten einzugeben (welche ich sicherlich nicht falsch sind, da ich sie die letzen 26 stunden mind. 100.000 mal auf meine Tastatur getippt habe) und ich krieg die Meldung "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen"


WAS SOLL DAS???


bin ich jetzt so weit gekommen um vor der nächsten womöglich unüberwindbaren Hürde zu stehen???


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

Arazul schrieb:


> Also ich glaubs einfach nicht...ich hab seit 27 Stunden endlich geschafft meinen CD-Key zu aktivieren und habe sogar eine E-Mail bekommen mit dem Namen "Registrierungsinformationen" in der folgender Text enthalten ist:
> 
> 
> Hallo Arazul,
> ...



Mein Vorschlag wäre nen Rechnerneustart udn nochmal probieren, kann dir aber leider nicht sagen wie die erfolgschancen dabei stehen.



> und wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht bis ihr das richtige loggin fenster hattet?


bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht länger als 15 Versuche, sonst wäre ich jetzt wieder entnervter ^^
Aber einige refreshs waren es schon.


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

smiLLe schrieb:


> ich war auch nie eingeloggt und es funktioniert... ihr braucht nur die richtige "anzeige" . Schaut euch die Bilder auf der Seite an.
> So muss es auch bei euch aussehen, damit ihr einloggen könnt !



Bei mir funzt es nicht.

Ich hab die rechte Anzeige von den beiden Screenshots auf Onlinewelten Bild, Dann kommt das "Rad" nach einiger Zeit dann Fehler 414 und dann Login nicht möglich.


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

naja ich mach sogar cookies weg und dann dreht sich das rad dann kam : _414_
ich mach halt nochmal login...dann kommt: _login ist derzeit..._
auch mit cookies löschen...entweder ich bin zu dumm oder ihr macht was anders...ich drück schon seit ner geschlagenen halben stunde F5 und immer wenn der richtige login kommt probier ich und immer das oben aufgeführte schema...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

man kann nicht patchen weil die server offline sind..

wer den key aktiviert hat muss warten aber hat die 404 hölle überstanden


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> naja ich mach sogar cookies weg und dann dreht sich das rad dann kam : _414_
> ich mach halt nochmal login...dann kommt: _login ist derzeit..._
> auch mit cookies löschen...entweder ich bin zu dumm oder ihr macht was anders...ich drück schon seit ner geschlagenen halben stunde F5 und immer wenn der richtige login kommt probier ich und immer das oben aufgeführte schema...
> 
> ...




Siehe den Post über Dir, mir geht es genauso. Wir sind wohl beide dumm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> naja ich mach sogar cookies weg und dann dreht sich das rad dann kam : _414_
> ich mach halt nochmal login...dann kommt: _login ist derzeit..._
> auch mit cookies löschen...entweder ich bin zu dumm oder ihr macht was anders...ich drück schon seit ner geschlagenen halben stunde F5 und immer wenn der richtige login kommt probier ich und immer das oben aufgeführte schema...
> 
> ...




ja das hatte ich auch ne weile, wenn der login grad nicht geht, geht halt nichts. das problem war immer nur, dass man nach dem login nicht mehr weitergeleitet wurde. das ist bei mir dank löschen der cookies eben gegangen.


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

Ich habs genau so wie in der antleitung gemacht, leider kommt nach etwa 30 mal mit ja bestätigen, die meldung "Du bist momentan nich authentifiziert" was machen?


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> naja ich mach sogar cookies weg und dann dreht sich das rad dann kam : _414_
> ich mach halt nochmal login...dann kommt: _login ist derzeit..._
> auch mit cookies löschen...entweder ich bin zu dumm oder ihr macht was anders...ich drück schon seit ner geschlagenen halben stunde F5 und immer wenn der richtige login kommt probier ich und immer das oben aufgeführte schema...
> 
> ...



414 ist doch gut, immerhin nur der übliche Timeout error, bleib tapfer oder beschäftige dich noch ne Weile anders,es sollte aber funzen.
Wenn der login nicht klappt darfst duc glaube ich auch nicht nochmal auf login gehen,weil das ohnehin nciht geht,sondern einfach weiter aktualisiern,so nervig es auch sein mag :-/



> Ich habs genau so wie in der antleitung gemacht, leider kommt nach etwa 30 mal mit ja bestätigen, die meldung "Du bist momentan nich authentifiziert" was machen?


Wenn du das "ja" bei der key eingabe meinst, dann solltest du einfach mal den updater starten.


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Ich habs genau so wie in der antleitung gemacht, leider kommt nach etwa 30 mal mit ja bestätigen, die meldung *"Du bist momentan nich authentifiziert"* was machen?




gz.. das heißt dsa der dich wieder ausgeloggt hat... ich fühle mit dir =/


----------



## Fusie (8. September 2008)

Also da klemmt noch immer was ganz gewaltig, Einloggen ist einfach nicht möglich, also kann man nur warten, und bis zum 18. oder ab dem 18. soll es dann glatt laufen?

Na da habe ich so meine Zweifel...


----------



## smiLLe (8. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt es nicht.
> 
> Ich hab die rechte Anzeige von den beiden Screenshots auf Onlinewelten Bild, Dann kommt das "Rad" nach einiger Zeit dann Fehler 414 und dann Login nicht möglich.



Das ist der ServerTimeOut. Ich registriere nun meinen 3 Code für nen Kumpel und bei diesem Fehler musste einfach immer weiter versuchen.
Es wird aber immer schwieriger, denn immer mehr Leute versuchen es nun sich zu Reg. = Mehr Anfragen auf die Seite = kleinere Chance


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

Ok, eigentlich sollte mittlerweile alles in diesem thread merfach beantwortet sein, dann werd ich mich mal endlich meinem ersten char zuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry für die unglücklichen die noch hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> gz.. das heißt dsa der dich wieder ausgeloggt hat... ich fühle mit dir =/



is dat jetzte kein scheiss???!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nomal das selbe spiel?


----------



## Maldazza (8. September 2008)

hab nach 2stunden dauer klicken auf den lustigen key-überprüfungs-button und zich 414 meldungen aufgegeben. wenn einem eine bessere anleitung einfällt soll er die mal posten


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

colorfulstan schrieb:


> Ok, eigentlich sollte mittlerweile alles in diesem thread merfach beantwortet sein, dann werd ich mich mal endlich meinem ersten char zuwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




muss ich dich enttäuschen die server sind *offline*


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> is dat jetzte kein scheiss???!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn ich nein sag müsste ich lügen sry =(




Maldazza schrieb:


> hab nach 2stunden dauer klicken auf den lustigen key-überprüfungs-button und zich 414 meldungen aufgegeben. wenn einem eine bessere anleitung einfällt soll er die mal posten




das ist die beste anleitung die es gibt.. willste immer auf ok drücken und ganz neu machen?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

die fehlermeldung einfach wegschieben und nach n paar mal ja klicken einfach mal mitm patcher versucher. auch wenn der gerade off sein sollte. kanns grad nicht selber probieren, da ich den client noch nicht fertig hab, dank kackloader. hoch gelobt sei azureus, da gehts wenigstens mit gutem speed.


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> wenn ich nein sag müsste ich lügen sry =(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNED!!!!


----------



## Cedryll (8. September 2008)

dense schrieb:


> bin nun endlich auf die seit wo man den key eingeben kann gekommen (juhu). Schiebe die fehlermeldung(414) alls zur seite und lasse den key neu überprüfen. Das nun schon ne stunde fast. komm ned weiter da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir wars gestern ähnlich, bis ich einfach mal probiert habe den patcher zu launchen..und siehe da, es ging.
D.h. das es auch sein kann das dein key angenommen wird das du durch die Fehler aber nicht davon in Kenntniss gesetzt wirst, -oder werden kannst, da es die seite nicht bis zum nächsten schritt schafft....und man sich weiter stundenlang damit begnügt auf den "ja" button zu hämmern >.<

Ich konnte heut nacht so anfangen zu zocken...ohne das ich den erlösenden screen: "Ihr Key ist nun freigeschaltet" je zu sehen bekommen habe...


----------



## colorfulstan (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> muss ich dich enttäuschen die server sind *offline*



Last Offtopic von mir:
Athel Loren ist online - Warteplatz 519 atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

wenn ich bereits die 2.mail (willkommen bei...) von goa erhhalten habe, muß ich dann überhaubt noch den key aktivieren?
hab nämlich selber nichts registriert aber die mail kam trotzdem


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

dann sollte auch der patcher gehn


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Cedryll schrieb:


> Bei mir wars gestern ähnlich, bis ich einfach mal probiert habe den patcher zu launchen..und siehe da, es ging.
> D.h. das es auch sein kann das dein key angenommen wird das du durch die Fehler aber nicht davon in Kenntniss gesetzt wirst, -oder werden kannst, da es die seite nicht bis zum nächsten schritt schaffst.
> 
> Ich konnte heut nacht so anfangen zu zocken...ohne das ich den erlösenden screen: "Ihr Key ist nun freigeschaltet" je zu sehen bekommen habe...




also kann es sein wenn ich heut nach hause komme ohne den erlösenden screen, dass ich zocken kann?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

ja


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

wenn ich bereits die 2.mail (willkommen bei...) von goa erhhalten habe, muß ich dann überhaubt noch den key aktivieren?
hab nämlich selber nichts registriert aber die mail kam trotzdem


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> ja




woher hast du die info?


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

Grade auf der War startseite gelesen das seit ca elf die datenbanken komplett runter gefahren sind... 
ICh weiß nicht genau aber ich möchte fast behaupten das der Trick nun zzt auch nicht mehr funzen sollte? oder kommt grad zzt noch jemand vorran bei der geschichte?


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

seit ihr euch sicher dass das net das spiel ist immer login zu drücken dann fehlermeldungen zu bekommen und die dann mit einem geschickten F5 umgehen zu müssen dass man die WAR seite kritisch trifft und sie dann gezwungenerweise einem die seite für die eingabe des beta keys überlässt, die dann so zu sagen der boss ist und der dann mit dauerndem F5 drücken nach einem 414 crit von der seite diese dann mit gekonnten crits zu boden zwingt?
kling für mich im mom spannender als das spiel xD


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> wenn ich bereits die 2.mail (willkommen bei...) von goa erhhalten habe, muß ich dann überhaubt noch den key aktivieren?
> hab nämlich selber nichts registriert aber die mail kam trotzdem



Nein, die "erlösende" E-mail heist Registrierungsinformation im Betreff...


----------



## Cedryll (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> also kann es sein wenn ich heut nach hause komme ohne den erlösenden screen, dass ich zocken kann?



Probier einfach mal den launcher zu starten und deine Daten einzugeben...
Wenn es nicht funktioniert dann versuch dich (sicherlich zum zigsten male) wieder bis zur Key-eingabe durchzuschlagen...
Ab dem moment wo du nur noch ständig auf "ja" drücken musst solltest du paralel immer mal versuchen den patcher zu starten und deine Daten eingeben...

es klingt komisch ich weis, aber bei mir funktionierte es...



starte den patcher gleich mal...vieleicht gehts ja jetzt schon...


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> Nein, die "erlösende" E-mail heist Registrierungsinformation im Betreff...



danke


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Ich bekomme beim Einlogversuch nur noch Fehler 1103 - mir reicht's nun auch.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> woher hast du die info?



das haben hier schon mehrere geschrieben, dass man auch ohne bestätigungsbildschirm patchen und danach zocken konnte


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Szadek schrieb:


> Grade auf der War startseite gelesen das seit ca elf die datenbanken komplett runter gefahren sind...
> ICh weiß nicht genau aber ich möchte fast behaupten das der Trick nun zzt auch nicht mehr funzen sollte? oder kommt grad zzt noch jemand vorran bei der geschichte?




ja... ich habs grad gelesen und ich könnte kotzen -.-  ich bin bei der BESTÄTIGUNG DES KEYS der *BESTÄTIGUNG*

das nach 25 stunden.. ich könnte KOTZEN


----------



## Cedryll (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> das haben hier schon mehrere geschrieben, dass man auch ohne bestätigungsbildschirm patchen und danach zocken konnte




Echt? Na dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige...gut ich dacht schon ich bin meschugge oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Cedryll schrieb:


> Echt? Na dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige...gut ich dacht schon ich bin meschugge oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe ja auch, dass es geht, hab halt den vlient erst in einer halben stunde fertig, dann kann ich persönlich schaun obs geht^^, wenn mir der momentane datanbankausfall keinen strich durch die rechnung macht


----------



## smiLLe (8. September 2008)

*scheinbar ist die datenbank nun offline, 
d.h. die Registrierung funktioniert nicht  !*


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

ja, sitz aber schon seit über ner stunde dran und bestätige^^ vllt bin ich vorher noch reingerutscht und weiß nur nichts von meinem glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

also ich check das nicht ganz, man muß einfach mal seine daten eingeben, DANN auf einloggen gehen?! und dann, wenn die fehlermeldung kommt NICHT auf okay klicken sondern F5?
soll man f5m spamen oder schön ausladen lassen?

geht das überhaubt wenn die meldung kommt dass d loginserver down is


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

die datenbank ist down, zumindest sagt mir der fehler 300 das. mienten die net das die die datenbank ausschalten bis späten anchmittag?


----------



## Andorodon (8. September 2008)

Ich hab da mal einen Frage zum Verlauf dieser ganzen Prozedur. Am Anfang wenn man den Link in ein neues Fenster einfügt, muss man immer wieder F5 drücken um das Einlogen zu umgehen und auf die Seite für den Beta-Key zu gelangen < Soweit richtig? Leider funktioniert es nicht so ganz. Mit F5 komm ich vielleicht einige Mal zu diesem kleinen Login-Fenster und dann geht es bei mir nicht weiter, sprich er will einfach nicht einlogen. Auch Cookies löschen hilft nicht und ich hab schon mehrere Browser ausprobiert.


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

solange f5 drücken bis das kleine anmeldefenster kommt und hoffen das du dich einloggen kannst.


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

bei mir isses so.
ich geb benutzername und pw ein, klick auf einloggen, wenn ne fehlermeldung kommt ignorier ich dir und klick F5.
dann wieder anfangen mit benutzername, pw und so weiter
wenn ich dann mal erfolg hab, also wenn sich das rädchen dreht, dann kommt auch nach einiger zeit immer eine fehlermeldung (414)...

was muss ich in der situation machen??


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Ich gebe meine Daten ein nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Aktualisierungen.
Dann kann ich mich einloggen und dann dreht sich das Teil da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann.. dann.. kommt irgendwann eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich klicke nochmal auf einloggen und dann kommt eine weitere Fehlermeldung von wegen Registrierung geht momentan nicht mehr.
Maaaannoooo.. !!!


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

ich drücke zb kein f5 mehr weil das immer wieder funtzt und das rad dreht sich. wenn der fehler kommt einfach weiter machen.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Seegras schrieb:


> ich drücke zb kein f5 mehr weil das immer wieder funtzt und das rad dreht sich. wenn der fehler kommt einfach weiter machen.



 was genau weiter machen?


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

einfach auf einloggen drücken was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smiLLe (8. September 2008)

es geht nicht mehr, da Datenbank weg ist !

/close


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

mache ich ja.
aber danach kommt Fehlermeldung.. Fehlermeldung.. und dann irgendwann.
Entschuldigung Login ist momentan nicht möglich oder so...


----------



## D00mwalker (8. September 2008)

Mädels knickt diese ach so tolle Technik das hat heute Nacht noch gefunzt, jezt sind die dingsis runtergefahren da kann man noch so tolle links klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

geht mir auch so...denke mal eher heute nachmittag wirds eventuel was geben aber wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

nicht aufgeben leute!


----------



## Mario68 (8. September 2008)

warte seit gestern auf die bestätigungs mail :-( denke das wird noch lange dauern


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Also sie haben inzwischen alle Registrierungen von der Nacht bearbeitet.
Mittags soll es wieder einen neuen Status geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dummerle (8. September 2008)

Und wieder wirde man weiter hingehalten!
Warum sind die nicht erlich und sagen das es heute nichts mehr wird!
Haben ja gestern auch immer alle nur hingehalten!
Kundenverasche nenne ich sowas.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

dummerle schrieb:


> Und wieder wirde man weiter hingehalten!
> Warum sind die nicht erlich und sagen das es heute nichts mehr wird!
> Haben ja gestern auch immer alle nur hingehalten!
> Kundenverasche nenne ich sowas.



Sie haben einfach nur Probleme, lies mal was sie auf der Homepage von WAR erzählen, 
da braucht man nicht son Quatsch faseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

nach der news sagten die es soll wieder am später nachmittag gehen -_-


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

ich hab ja die vermutung dass goa uns bewusst hinhält um die spieleserver stabil betreiben zu können


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

ich bin noch in hoffnung das es heute nachmittag wird...also nicht aufgeben leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Seegras schrieb:


> nach der news sagten die es soll wieder am später nachmittag gehen -_-



Wo hast du das mit nachmittag her?
Heut Mittag wird was kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> ich hab ja die vermutung dass goa uns bewusst hinhält um die spieleserver stabil betreiben zu können



Ich mein wenn die Live-Server nicht solche Probleme am Ende haben, vergebe ich denen total und man sieht, sie haben was gemacht!


----------



## Trulaki (8. September 2008)

LOL, Nachmittag. Das haben die Gestern auch schon gesagt, das es am Nachmittag gehen wird.


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

also die haben grade in den news nen update reingesetzt das dass problem behoben worden ist und die server wieder verfügbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dummerle (8. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Sie haben einfach nur Probleme, lies mal was sie auf der Homepage von WAR erzählen,
> da braucht man nicht son Quatsch faseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man du Nase - kann man nichtmal seine Meinug sagen?
Wirst schon sehen das es heute nichts mehr wird! Brief und Siegel drauf!


----------



## Chorona (8. September 2008)

Gut das ich Spätschicht hab, vielleicht sieht das ganze heute Abend wieder etwas besser aus und ich kann endlich mal meinen Key registrieren. Naja schaun wir mal.

Aber is eigendlich schon ein Armutszeugnis für so eine IT Firma. Sicher ist das ein Stresstest und immernoch Betaphase aber wenn ich weiss das meine Server unter einem riesen Ansturm in die Kniee gehen können dann schalte ich die Registrierungsseite schon ne Woche vorher frei, dann bleibt alle Zeit der Welt und es gibt keinen übertriebenen Ansturm da alle wissen das sie eh nicht Spielen können. Danach kann man relaxed die Server hochfahren und den eigendlichen Stresstest beginnen.

Naja soweit sag ich mal GOA ist sang und klanglos im Stresstest durchgefallen.

MfG Chorona

PS: vielleicht haben sie ja was gelernt ^^


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

wie gesagt in den news haben die eben grade nen update reingesetzt und geschrieben
UPDATE:
Das Problem ist beseitigt und die Server sind wieder verfügbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

mmmh frag ich mich auch irgendwie hab ich das im kopf, aber lies mal die nachicht genau die mienen nur das die uns dann den eneun status sagen, das heist für mich net das es dann wieder geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Ich kenne einige die waren schlau, haben sich nachts wecker gestellt und sich dann registriert.
Hätte ich auch machen sollen ^^


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Die problem behebung gilt aber nur für die server ich klicke immernoch auf Ja wie ein bekloppten ... Die Datenbank ist immernoch down





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trulaki (8. September 2008)

> Das Problem ist beseitigt und die Server sind wieder verfügbar.



Das gilt für die SPIELSERVER, nicht die Server auf der Webside, Registrierungsserver, Loginserver und so...


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Langsam aber sicher verliere ich die Geduld, sei waren 100% unvorbereitet. Ein Unternehmen das nach dem Motto "Lassen wir es einfach auf uns zukommen" sollte vllt. Kaffeefahrten veranstallten aber doch keine Spiele rausbringen.

Auch wenn es nur eine Beta ist und ich natürlich kein Anspruch auf blablabla habe, muss ich mir doch Gedanken machen wie das Unternehmen mit mir als Kunden verfahren wird wenn ich (womöglich) in 9 oder 10 Tagen für das Produkt bezahle.

Der Ansturm wird auch grösser, die Argumente, dass zuerst ja die CE Leute kommen dann die .. ach keine Ahnung wie die 100 Versionen von War heissen, sind mittlerweie ziemlich lächerlich. Ein CE Besitzer wird schätzungsweise 1-3 Tage brauchen um sich zu registrieren und hmmm sollen dann nicht auch schon die "normalen" Kunden kommen? Das gibt eine mittlere Katastrophe.

Hauptsache schonmal Geld kassiert (beim Release) und die Idioten (im sozialen Kreisen auch Kunden genannt) sollen doch Solitär zocken.

28 Stunden sind es jetzt (in etwa) und ich will nicht wissen wieviele Idioten noch darauf warten sich anzumelden.

Immerhion habe ich es geschafft, dass sie mir eine Mail schicken und ich brauche ja "nur" auf den Bestätigungslink zu klicken ... ja nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

geht mir auch so...habe meinemail heute vormittag bekommen und warte auch nur noch darauf das zu bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexagon (8. September 2008)

Wie heute früh angekündigt haben wir die Datenbank nun heruntergefahren, um sie neu zu konfigurieren. Im Moment sind wir dabei, die Softwareänderungen abzuschließen, und wir rechnen damit, euch heute Mittag einen neuen Status mitteilen zu können.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

naaajaaa.. wenn sie es beim Start besser machen vergebe ich denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dummerle (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher verliere ich die Geduld, sei waren 100% unvorbereitet. Ein Unternehmen das nach dem Motto "Lassen wir es einfach auf uns zukommen" sollte vllt. Kaffeefahrten veranstallten aber doch keine Spiele rausbringen.
> 
> Auch wenn es nur eine Beta ist und ich natürlich kein Anspruch auf blablabla habe, muss ich mir doch Gedanken machen wie das Unternehmen mit mir als Kunden verfahren wird wenn ich (womöglich) in 9 oder 10 Tagen für das Produkt bezahle.
> 
> ...



********************************************************************************
********************************
Super formuliert gebe dir 1000% Recht!!!
Und Kunden ( Hauptsche Geld ) kommt rein. Das ist der heutige Kunde!!!


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige die waren schlau, haben sich nachts wecker gestellt und sich dann registriert.
> Hätte ich auch machen sollen ^^



hab ich auch gemacht .. 3 uhr wecker gestellt .. was war? nix alles runter gefahren , gott sei dank heute nach vielen
versuchen endlich angemeldet , jetzt einloggen , aber nix da! ich denke morgen abend haben sich die meisten angemeldet.

so long Roxxhy


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Hexagon schrieb:


> Wie heute früh angekündigt haben wir die Datenbank nun heruntergefahren, um sie neu zu konfigurieren. Im Moment sind wir dabei, die Softwareänderungen abzuschließen, und wir rechnen damit, euch heute Mittag einen neuen Status mitteilen zu können.



Sprich wir erfahren Mittags wieviele Stunden es vieleicht noch dauert das vieleicht die nächsten 500 mit viel Glück vieleicht online können..


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem System ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Also zunächst einmal folge ich dem Link, dann ist da das einlog fenster wo mein name steht nur nicht das passwort; soll ich trotzdem immer refreshen oder immer wieder dass pw neu eingeben weil irgendwei klapt das mit dem merken bei mir nicht.

und zweitens, bei ff3 reloadet der die seite warhammer nicht; alle anderen seiten kann ich refreshen nur nicht die warhamerr, woran liegt das ?

Die richtieg Startseite kann ich refreshen nur nicht diese Link seite wo man den key bekomen soll auch bei chrome nicht

Edit: Mit Opera funktioniert das Refreshen, nur er speichert das Pw nicht ist das wichtig oder ist das für den Trick unrelevant ?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

daran dass die datenbank im mom down ist


----------



## Reiji_77 (8. September 2008)

Thyrone schrieb:


> Ich haeb eine Frage zu dem System ich hoffe mri kann jemand helfen.
> 
> Also zunächst einmal folge ich dem LInk, dann ist da das einlog fenster wo mein name steht nur nicht das passwort; soll ich trotzdem imemr refreshen oder imemr wieder dass pw neu eingeben weil irgendwei klapt das mit dme merken bei mir nicht
> 
> udn zweitens, bei ff3 reloadet der die seite warhamemr nicht; alel anderen seiten kann ich refreshen nur nicht die warhamemr, worna liegtr das ?



Refresh gilt für diejenigen, die bereits angemeldet sind. Ansonsten empfehl ich den Browser wiederholt zu öffnen und es nocmals zu versuchen. Momentan darfst du aber sowieso warten, weil die Registrierungsserver down sind und somit nichts geht.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Hilfe..

ich lese hier das es bei jedem geht, bei mir aber nicht..

Ich mache es so:

Opera öffnen, den link http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de öffnen, links ist mein account name eingegeben, nun drücke ich F5 immer und immer wieder, es tut sich nichts. Links ist es immer dieses Login Fenster, wo mein Accountname drin steht.
Falls es mal zu kommt das das Fenster in der Mitte ist und ich mich einloggen kann, ladet er ne Zeit lang und dann erscheint der Code 414.
Ich lese auch schon was von Patchen usw. mache ich vllt irgendwas falsch oder was weiss ich?
Ich bin wirklich grad sehr verzweifelt und habe keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen soll, schon allein der Gedanke das andere schon das Spiel spielen koennen und ich meine Account noch nichmals mit dem Beta Key aktiviert habe..

Hilfe, bitte!


----------



## ShaDyNHG (8. September 2008)

jo patchen klappt auch wenn du noch nicht key eingegeben hast


----------



## isobold (8. September 2008)

Macht mal keine Esotheriksession draus. Alles was man wissen muss, steht in den News auf der Warseite.

Nehmt FF oder Opera. Reloaded die Seite so lange immer wieder, bis er einmal das Passwort nimmt.
Dann so lange immer wieder reloaden, bis ihr den CD-Key eingeben könnt, auch wenn ihr angeblich nicht eingeloggt seid oder so. Dann wenn ihr den CD-Key eingegeben habt, immer wieder versuchen die Bestätigungsfelder zu bedienen. Nach jedem Feld dauert es immer so 30 Sekunden bis 1 Minute. Fehler ignorieren, Fenster der Fehler beiseite schieben.
Irgendwann kommt der grüne Text: Ihr CD-Key wurde registriert. Bei mir war es kurz nach 3 Uhr soweit.

Dann Kaffee holen. 5-10 Minuten später Patcher neu starten, Patch saugen und zocken ...

Zusatz:
Man wird in Wellen eingelassen. So lange immer mal wieder das Rad sich über dem Login dreht und dann 414 kommt, ist noch nichts weltbewegendes. Erst wenn ihr den CD-Key eingeben dürft, braucht ihr anfangen zu fiebern. Ihr habt dann mehrere Versuche, bis die Welle vorbei ist ...

Zusatz2: Der Vorposter erzählt Müll, wer nicht an der Closed Beta teilgenommen hat, kann zumindest über den Patcher nicht patchen so lange der CD-Key nicht registriert wurde ...
Zumindest war das der Stand 3 Uhr, ich war aber ab 4 im Bett und mein Level 2 Zelot musste auf mich verzichten.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Naja, mir ist eher wichtiger das ich einen Account habe womit ich auch spielen kann..


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert der Trick leider nciht.

Das Rad dreht sich zwar aber dann kommt nicht die Key-Eingabe sondern immer verschiedene Fehlermeldungen


----------



## orath (8. September 2008)

Bei mir geht auch gerade die war-europe Seite nicht richtig, es kommen keine News mehr und manchmal kann die Seite nicht angezeigt werden. Habt ihr das auch?

Grüsse


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub der ganze kram mit der Anmeldung klappt erst am Samstag, und dann ist die Open Beta so gut wie zu ende. Dabei wollte ich doch 3 Klassen antesten.


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

nicht nur du^^ da kenn ich viele die die klassen austesten wollten...


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der ganze kram mit der Anmeldung klappt erst am Samstag, und dann ist die Open Beta so gut wie zu ende. Dabei wollte ich doch 3 Klassen antesten.



Wenn sie bis Samstag brauchen um Loginserver bzw. den Keyreg. hinzubekommen wäre das schon arg traurig ich für meinen Teil hoffe das sie im Laufe des Tages was hinbekommen und die Angekündigte neue Software was bringt.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

"Das format deines Passwortes ist ungültig"

............................


AAARGH was hat das denn wieder zu bedeuten -.-"


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

wird schon, denke aber dass heute abend nochmal ein kracker kommt, wenn die, die gestern nicht mehr reinkamen von der arbeit kommen


----------



## Kelgan (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> "Das format deines Passwortes ist ungültig"
> 
> ............................
> 
> ...




Es muß Groß- und kleinschrift enthalten, und mindestens 2 zahlen.


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

wer die mal besuchen möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier gehts hin ...


----------



## Gutebesserung (8. September 2008)

Hab nen Account und alles....doch ich kann mich nicht auf der Seite einloggen....


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

kommt warscheinlich daher : --->



> Heute Morgen in der Frühe haben wir euch mitgeteilt, dass wir an unseren Datenbankservern arbeiten und dass wir euch am Vormittag ein Update liefern würde. So sieht die Situation im Moment aus:
> 
> Wir haben alle offenen Registrierungen von gestern verarbeitet, wer gestern seinen Code eingeben konnte, sollte ihn mittlerweile aktiviert bekommen haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Es muß Groß- und kleinschrift enthalten, und mindestens 2 zahlen.



das heißt mein account ist schrott, weil ich bei der registration keine groß und klein buchstaben in dem pw hatte?

ist ja wohl nicht wahr......


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

sorry aber wie in drei teufels namen soll das mit dem generellen einloggen klappen ? das rad dreht sich kurz und dann kommen die gesamten fehlermeldungen.. mann muss sich ja vorher einloggen können.. bin da nu seid ner knappen stunde bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> sorry aber wie in drei teufels namen soll das mit dem generellen einloggen klappen ? das rad dreht sich kurz und dann kommen die gesamten fehlermeldungen.. mann muss sich ja vorher einloggen können.. bin da nu seid ner knappen stunde bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub momentan gehts GAR NICHT. alle server und datenbanken sind DOWN, das heißt warten.


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

hasst du eine bestätigungsmail bekommen?? falls ja, ist doch erstmal alles ok.
habe auch keine Groß- und kleinschrift, aber zahlen und buchstaben.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Enterprise schrieb:


> hasst du eine bestätigungsmail bekommen?? falls ja, ist doch erstmal alles ok.
> habe auch keine Groß- und kleinschrift, aber zahlen und buchstaben.



joa bestätigungsmail hab ich bekommen (die erste). dort war ein link drin, geklickt. dann hat sich die war hauptseite geöffnet, sonst nichts. jetzt versuch ich mich einzuloggen, da steht dann aber nur: das format deines passwortes ist ungültig

mein pw von dem acc hat auch zahlen und buchstaben! nur kein groß und klein

:-/


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

ist schon irgendwie schade.. auch wenns ne beta ist.. die hätten doch wissen müssen, wenn ich 50.000 beta keys verteile werden sich auch mindestens so viele versuchen anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

ja, ist doch ok, hab es auch so, sonst hättest du dich garnich anmelden können, wen´s falsch gewesen wär.

momentan sind die bei der Datenbank oprimierung, das dauert ...
Abwarten und Kaffee trinken und 5 Stangen rauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alienrocky (8. September 2008)

Bei mir wechselt des jetzt immer . Mal Fehler 300 mal Fehler 1103 -.-

edit: Jetzt is Login wieder nicht möglich -.-


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

ich hab meine 2. Mail gekriegt, jetzt kann man den verf****ten Key nicht eingeben, das ist ein ganz schöner Marketingfail...


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

jup geht mir genauso.. 300--1103--login derzeit nich möglich


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

Login nicht möglich... >.<


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Soweit ich das sehe, haben sie die Datenbank zZ vom login gecappt, um sie zu prüfen. Damit dürfte es selbst mit der Anleitung nicht mehr klappen, den Key einzugeben. Bleibt nur abzuwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Bis die datenbank usw nicht wieder online ist wird es auch so bleiben braucht euch die mühe gar nicht machen....^^


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, haben sie die Datenbank zZ vom login gecappt, um sie zu prüfen. Damit dürfte es selbst mit der Anleitung nicht mehr klappen, den Key einzugeben. Bleibt nur abzuwarten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt haben sie die anleitung selber gelesen und fixen das xD


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

unsere neuen freunde sind login server sind off 300 und 1103 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Sag ich ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielt stattdessen lieber Tower Defense.

http://www.handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/Game.asp


----------



## werlein91 (8. September 2008)

dumme frage ich komm zwar soweit das ich den key regestrieren könnt kann mich jedoch net einloggen da ich keinen acc dort hab wie erstell ich mir da einen seh da keinen button und wen ich regestreiren klick kommt da immer dieser scheiß vonwegen is grad net möglich gibts da auchn trick ???


----------



## Reiji_77 (8. September 2008)

Ich muss mir vom Kollegen gerade anhören, wie toll es doch ist und die öffentlichen Quests einfach der Hammer sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe, dass sich für die übrigen wie mich auch bald die Pforten öffnen...


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Enterprise schrieb:


> ja, ist doch ok, hab es auch so, sonst hättest du dich garnich anmelden können, wen´s falsch gewesen wär.
> 
> momentan sind die bei der Datenbank oprimierung, das dauert ...
> Abwarten und Kaffee trinken und 5 Stangen rauchen
> ...



hm konnt mich bis jetzt noch gar nicht anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub aber das liegt daran, dass die ALLE server runtergefahren haben >_>

also stimmt das mit dem warten schon so weit =D

afk >,<"


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Sag ich ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe solche games hab bei Sc schon immer Tank defense und so gespielt ^^ ty


----------



## sh4k3 (8. September 2008)

Könnte klappen, zur Zeit kann man sich aber nicht einloggen


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

also erlich gesagt, hab ich jetzt auch kein bock mehr zu zocken.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Wenn die Server off sind ist das eig. immer ein gutes Zeichen, bleibt uns nur zu hoffen das alles Rund läuft (wers glaubt *hust*) wenn die Datenbankserver wieder on sind.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wenn die Server off sind ist das eig. immer ein gutes Zeichen, bleibt uns nur zu hoffen das alles Rund läuft (wers glaubt *hust*) wenn die Datenbankserver wieder on sind.



Ein gutes zeichen? Glaubst ja wohl selber nicht^^


----------



## Unizym (8. September 2008)

Schon irgendwie frustierend oder? versuche jetzt seid zigg stunden (seit gestern) endlich mal den key einzugeben...
War noch nichtmal auf der Seite wo man den Key eingeben kann... Hänge immer nur beim Login...


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ein gutes zeichen? Glaubst ja wohl selber nicht^^


Sag ich ja nicht aber vllt kaufts mir ja einer ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit gestern bin ich in Sachen Warbeta sowieso Pessimist no. 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

haha, ich war schonmal auf der key-eingeb seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat aber ned geklappt und nu kann ich mich au nimma einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

me 2^^


----------



## Clarion (8. September 2008)

Unizym schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie frustierend oder? versuche jetzt seid zigg stunden (seit gestern) endlich mal den key einzugeben...
> War noch nichtmal auf der Seite wo man den Key eingeben kann... Hänge immer nur beim Login...


und ich würd fast drauf wetten das wir heute auch nicht reinkommen-.-


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

naja, es ist früher Nachmittag. Der Ansturm kann nurnoch schlimmer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unizym (8. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> und ich würd fast drauf wetten das wir heute auch nicht reinkommen-.-


... ich hoffe und warte... habe mir schon ne kanne kaffee gemacht und surfe nebenbei im internet.. habe die hoffnung dass die server bald wieder on sind... in den news steht ja dass sie bis mittags wieder on sein sollen... fragst sich nur ob die heute oder morgen mittag meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnostar (8. September 2008)

Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

mm um 16 Uhr bin ich schon wieder unterwegs mal schauen ob die seite dann heute abend immer noch geht oder schon geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis dahin werd ich mich halt mit irgend welchem quatsch beschäftigen


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.



Das ist doch mal ein Wort, danke für die Info! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann geh ich eben noch Gitarre spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unizym (8. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.


Dann werde ich mich wohl erstmal in ein anderes Spiel schwingen und schaue um 16 uhr nochmal vorbei... Habe keine Lust mehr stupide Login-->Ok-->Login-->Ok-->Login.... usw zu klicken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hándo (8. September 2008)

man könnte meinen das lied is nur für gestern gemacht worden
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7eDWrlDR-Ro
rofl


----------



## Xeetak (8. September 2008)

wie nun auf einmal ruhe in diesem thread hier herrscht schon erstaunlich ^^


----------



## m@nji (8. September 2008)

hmm ich probier das jetzt seit einer stunde durchgehend mit dieser methode, (links daten eingeben, einloggen drücken, fehlermeldung ignorieren, seite neu laden und das ganze von vorn) aber tut sich immernoch nix, komm nichtmal auf die seite wo ich meinen key eingeben kann ;_; achja und versuch es mit FF, IE und opera -.-


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Hätte mir das gestern jemand gesagt :S


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Hmm bei mir öffnet sich nedmal mehr die war-europe.com ^^


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

m@nji schrieb:


> hmm ich probier das jetzt seit einer stunde durchgehend mit dieser methode, (links daten eingeben, einloggen drücken, fehlermeldung ignorieren, seite neu laden und das ganze von vorn) aber tut sich immernoch nix, komm nichtmal auf die seite wo ich meinen key eingeben kann ;_; achja und versuch es mit FF, IE und opera -.-



heute is tag des Analphabetismus also schreib dich ned ab lern lesen...

steht die server sind offline um 16 uhr solls wieder gehn


----------



## JimJam (8. September 2008)

Gestern hatte das hier bei mir nicht geklappt. Entweder ich habe etwas falsch gemacht, oder es hat wirklich nicht geklappt. Jetzt wurde das System offline geschaltet. Naja ich bin geduldig. Hoffentlich klappts dann um 16 Uhr und dann heißts erstmal Patch saugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Skullzigg (8. September 2008)

höh bei mir öffnet sich jez net ma war-europe.
ach goa is voll der beschei....


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Tja das liegt daran das da grad ne neue CD Key Eingabe eingebaut wird^^


----------



## m@nji (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> heute is tag des Analphabetismus also schreib dich ned ab lern lesen...
> 
> steht die server sind offline um 16 uhr solls wieder gehn



sorry aber hab vorher gelesen das es auch trotz der meldung funktionieren soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal, sind ja nurnoch 45min ^^


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

16:00 Geht immernoch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

16:08 noch immer nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@nji (8. September 2008)

lol nun kann ich meinen key eingeben, aber es kommt keine fehlermeldung und es geht nicht weiter, nur der chaosstern dreht sich seit 20min ô_Ô ... naja wenigstens kein 414 mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Jaja, 16.00 Uhr kann man isch wieder anmelden.

Selbst wenn die 16 Uhr Irlandzeit sind sind sie schon wieder drüber.


----------



## Unizym (8. September 2008)

Also ich konnte meinen Key jetzt über http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ eintragen...
Jetzt muss ich nur noch abwarten bis die Bestätigungsmail kommt ... also wieder warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sers jo hab meinen key seit langem au eintragn können warte au auf ne mail mein bruder meinte das kann bis morgn dauern...was haltet ihr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




414 seit 2 tagn dabei x)


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

ironben schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sers jo hab meinen key seit langem au eintragn können warte au auf ne mail mein bruder meinte das kann bis morgn dauern...was haltet ihr davon
> ...


Wir müssen halt das selbe machen wie schon die letzten Tage, wir WARten, und WARten.


----------



## Unizym (8. September 2008)

ironben schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sers jo hab meinen key seit langem au eintragn können warte au auf ne mail mein bruder meinte das kann bis morgn dauern...was haltet ihr davon
> ...


Hoffe mal, dass das nicht soooo übermäßig lange dauert... Habe langsam keine Lust mehr zu warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

naja hab mich ja schon geärgert seit gestern um 8 dabei..un dann sowas xP naja wenigstens mal bei buffed registriert...wart ihr die leute hier in diesem  forum die ne 414 gilde grnden wollten oder war das woanderst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja franzosen halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bin mal gespannt wieviele entäuschde fans heute wieder was posten^^


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

na endlich, Aktivierung fertig ( wer wissen will wie es aussieht -> Aktivierung.png )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.. was kommt jetzt ? Welche Hürden müssen jetzt überwunden werden um endlich zu Zocken???


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

aktivierungsmail erhalten patch erhalten und hoffen das alles mit deinem launcher stimmt und er alles annimmt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

und was mach ich wenn gar keibn fehler kommt sondern nur das dumme rad?????? oO


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

ka hab bei mir mit firefox das ganze anmelden 5 mal auf gehabt und überall rad gewesn...i wann wars dann einer von denen xD


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

LOOOOOOOL ich hab in Opera 5 fenster offen

Dann geb ich das ganze im IE ein und klick auf prüfen

1sec später klappts und wurde bestätigt


----------



## Unizym (8. September 2008)

Enterprise schrieb:


> na endlich, Aktivierung fertig ( wer wissen will wie es aussieht -> Aktivierung.png )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yo das habe ich auch shcon hinter mir... Jetzt auf email warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab heut um 4 dan halt nochnen acc gemacht weil mein alter wollte die seite net mehr...   jetzt um 20 nach 5 halt code bestätigt meint ihr das ganze zögert meine aktivierungsmail länger raus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sexy_bohne (8. September 2008)

Super alles hat geklappt und ich musste heute zum Augenarzt und wurde getropft. Wer das schonmal gemacht hat weiß das man dann nix mehr richtig sehen kann und jetzt sind 2 tage Beta herum ohne das ich gespielt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

also auf jeden fall mit dem IE versuchen, das hat bei mir auch nur 2sec. gedauert.
Jetzt muss nur noch die blöde Mail kommen , grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer noch keine mail bekommen ....


----------



## Unizym (9. September 2008)

ironben schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> immer noch keine mail bekommen ....


Bin auch noch auf status warten... wie siehts bei euch aus? Hat jmd mittlerweile eine Email bekommen?


----------

